#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Τιμολόγιο Παροχής Υπηρεσιών ή Απόδειξη Παροχής Υπηρεσιών; Παρακράτηση φόρου 20% ή προκαταβολή φόρου 10%;

## choros...

Καλημέρα κύριε Κολυδά.

ΤTο ΤΕΕ της Καβάλας μου είπε να δωρεάν μπορείτε να μου διευκρινίσετε εσείς το ερώτημα μου. 

Είμαι αρχιτέκτων και ανέλαβα την προμελέτη διαμόρφωσης εσωτερικού χώρου (αρχιτεκτονική υπηρεσία). 
Ο πελάτηςείναι Ο.Ε.. 
Έκανα συμφωνητικό σαν αυτό που κάνουμε στις άδειες και τις τακτοποιήσεις,χωρίς να πάει στην εφορία, όπου αναγράφεται το ποσό της αμοιβής, 4.500,00 συν ο ΦΠΑ και ο τρόπος πληρωμής σε τρεις δόσεις σε τραπεζικό λογαριασμό. 
Από αυτέςέχουν γίνει οι δύο καταθέσεις μια στις 3/4/2014 και μια στις 22/4/2014 στο ποσότων 1500 ευρώ έκαστη.

*1ο ερώτημα:* πρέπει νακόψω τιμολόγιο παροχής υπηρεσιών ή απόδειξη παροχής υπηρεσιών (μου έχουν μείνει κάποιες θεωρημένες);

*2ο ερώτημα:* η απόδειξηή το τιμολόγιο πρέπει να κοπεί σαν μια αμοιβή με ημερομηνία της πρώτης καταβολής (3/4/2014) και να φαίνεται ανεξόφλητο ή σαν μια αμοιβή με ημερομηνία της τελευταίας καταβολήςπου θα γίνει τώρα και να περιγράφονται αναλυτικά η επιμέρους πληρωμές;

*3ο ερώτημα:* η προμελέτη-μελέτηαρχιτεκτονικών με επιβαρύνει με παρακράτηση φόρου 20% ή την συνηθισμένη προκαταβολήφόρου 10% που πληρώνουμε και στις άδειες ανεξάρτητα με το αν είναι εταιρεία ήόχι; 
Πριν από δύο χρόνια η προμελέτη δεν επιβαρυνόταν με φόρο.
με εκτίμηση

choros…

----------


## accounter

Καλημέρα ,  

Για την πρώτη ερώτηση  : εκδίδεις Τ.Π.Υ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΤΙΚΑ .

Για το δεύτερο ερωτημα , εφόσον έχεις κάνει συμφωνητικό οπου αναφέρεις πότε η αμοιβή σου γίνεται απαιτητή εκδίδεις  Τ.Π.Υ στις αντιστοιχες ημερομηνίες . Το συμφωνητικό πρέπει να κατατεθεί στην εφορία με τις τριμηνιαιες καταστάσεις .

Για την τρίτη ερώτηση , α) αν μελέτη χρησιμοποιηθεί για εκδοση αδείας απο την πολεοδομία θα πληρώσεις 10% ΦΕΜ, αν όχι τοτε πρεπει να γίνει παρακράτηση 20% απο την Ο.Ε .

----------

